# Gamer Pc bis 1000 Euro Absegnung



## Thaiminater (27. April 2014)

Ich habe vor einen neuen Pc zu kaufen Mein Budget wäre so um die 1000 euro ich würde Titel wie Battlefield 4 und Watchdogs darauf spielen nun hätte ich gerne eure Meinung dazu 

Prozessor           Intel Core i5-4670K Tray,3,4 GHZ, 6MB Cache, LGA 1150, VGA	190,98*€
Mainboard 	        MSI Z87-G43, ATX, Sockel 1150	85,91*€
Prozessorkühler    Scythe Katana 4, für alle Sockel geeignet	20,79*€
Arbeitsspeicher    8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL9	65,10*€
Gehäuse      	Zalman Z11 Plus Midi Tower - schwarz, ohne Netzteil	51,47*€
Netzteil	        Corsair Builder Serie CX600 V3 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze, 600 Watt	54,98*€
Grafikkarte  	ZOTAC GeForce GTX 770 Dual Silencer, 2GB DDR5	269,10*€
Festplatte          Travelstar 5K1000 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s	50,63*€
SSd                  Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 120GB SATA 6Gb/s	68,67*€
DVD Laufwerk 	LG DH18NS schwarz bare SATA II	12,22*€
Betriebsystem	OEM Microsoft Windows 8.1 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation	79,90*€

Lg Thomas


----------



## DrDii3t (27. April 2014)

RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport CL 9
SSD: Crucial M500


----------



## Makalar (27. April 2014)

Die CPU nie als Tray, immer Boxed kaufen (längere Garantie...)
Bei der GTX 770 eher die MSI.
CPU Kühler fürs übertakten eher etwas wie Brocken 2/K2.
Bei der HDD würde ich die Barracuda 7200.14 nehmen. 
NT eher be quiet E9 480W

Mehr fällt mir spontan nicht auf.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (27. April 2014)

Graka:MSI

Edit: Zu langsam...viel zu langsam


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2014)

Was ist da der Unterschied zwischen der Zotac und der msi ?


----------



## Makalar (27. April 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Was ist da der Unterschied zwischen der Zotac und der msi ?


 
Die MSI ist leiser


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2014)

MSI N770-2GD5/OC, 2GB DDR5 Die hier? 
Ich würd den Pc nicht unbedingt übertakten oder bringt das viel?
Und bei der Festplatte die hier? Seagate Barracuda 7200 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
pcconfAddUri=/pcconfigurator.jsp%3FpcConfigurator.satahdd1.satahdd1.0%3D53880%3A4008&pcconfBackUri=/pcconfselect.jsp?search.sKey=&pcConfigurator.catid=41&pcConfigurator.maid=0
Beim Netzteil das be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold
bringt es etwas mehr ram zu haben?
schon mal danke für die antworten


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2014)

Wenn die CPU in ein paar Jahren mal nicht mehr reichen sollte kannst durch OC noch was rausholen. 
Aber am schnellsten wird die Grafikkarte veraltet sein. Nur wenn du dir in 2 Jahren eine neue holst und die HighEnd ist könnte die CPU vielleicht schon in Standardtakt die Graka etwas ausbremsen. Dann wäre vielleicht etwas OC nicht verkehrt.
Ich habe auch eine CPU welche man übertakten kann (und auch schon mal Testweise übertaktet) aber noch sehe ich keinen Anlass es zu tun. Aber ich habe mir beim Kauf damals die Option für später gelassen.


Was willst du mit einer 3TB HDD? Oben hast du eine 1TB drin gehabt.


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2014)

Das ist ne hdd
Edit: ich hab ausversehen ne falsche


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2014)

Schon klar, aber oben im ersten Beitrag hast du eine *1TB* drin.


----------



## FrozenPie (27. April 2014)

Als Graka meinte er diese hier: MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2014)

Also beim zusammenstellen vom rechner find ich die nicht


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. April 2014)

Welcher Händler?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. April 2014)

Ich tippe auf HWV.

NT das E9 450W.


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2014)

Hardwareversand die is beim so kucken aber wenn man über das konfigurationsmenü geht ist sie da nicht


----------



## FrozenPie (27. April 2014)

scroll bei geizhals runter dann findest du HWV bei den Händlern  Wenn du über Geizhals bei HWV reingehst ist es sowieso billiger ^^


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. April 2014)

Tret den Konfigurator in die Tonne. Hier der Link:

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=80546&agid=2270&pvid=4ny4edssf_huiabuo0&ref=13

Tu einfach die Bauteile über Geizhals bei HWV in den Warenkorb und lege PC-Zusammenbau(unter Service) dazu.


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2014)

kann man für nochmal 200 tacken dem pc noch besser machen?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. April 2014)

Ja, eine R290 + i7 4770k nehmen


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2014)

ich würd aber gern ne nvidia haben wegen der exklusiven grafikfeatures oder hat die r290 auch so was und welche?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. April 2014)

Ja also dieses Haardings, TrueAudio usw. und man kriegt 3 Spiele


----------



## Icedaft (27. April 2014)

1157€ über Geizhals:

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)\
1 x Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)\
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)\
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)\
1 x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G)\
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H\
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)\
1 x Prolimatech Basic 65\
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)\
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)}


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2014)

Die GraKa gibts nicht auf Hardwareversand wie könnt ich das machen?


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. April 2014)

Bei nem anderen Hänler bestellen und selbst einbauen. Ist kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2014)

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail

gibt es scheinbar doch da...konnte ich nur nicht über Geizhals finden.

Edit: Ach ne ist ne etwas andere ohne "Vapor X".


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2014)

Also als Tower würde ich den hier nehmen Zalman Z11 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Geht der auch?


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2014)

Da würde die Grafikkarte nicht reinpassen. Geht nur bis 290mm.


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2014)

Habt ihr einen der optisch ähnlich wie den Zalman?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. April 2014)

Da passt die Vapor-X nicht rein 

Wie wäre es denn hiermit : 

Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster
Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 schwarz mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt
Corsair Obsidian Series 450D mit Sichtfenster

Das Zalman ist nicht schlecht, aber ich finde, eine ~ 400,- Euro Graka hat ein etwas edleres Gehäuse verdient 

Edit : 

Kannst dir auch mal das Phantom 410 anschauen : Produktvergleich NZXT Phantom 410


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2014)

von welchem shop soll ich mir die Grak holen? hat jmd mit einem Erfahrungen?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. April 2014)

Bei Mindfactory und den abderen Shops wird die am 30.4. erwartet.

Warehouse ist wohl auch seriös, die haben die auf Lager, mit verkehrtem Bild : warehouse 2 | pc hardware & more


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2014)

be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold	
Prolimatech Basic 65 CPU-Kühler - 120mm	
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz	
Gigabyte H87-D3H, ATX	
16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9	
Crucial M500 240GB SATA 6GB/s 6,4CM (2,5") 7mm	
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5
Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s	
Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 Bx, LGA1150	
NZXT Phantom 410 Midi - Black , ATX, ohne Netzteil
Das wäre er jetzt Meine Fresse wenn ich dass anschu dann werd ich wuschig


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. April 2014)

Nur zum zocken brauchst du keine 16 GB.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. April 2014)

Kein Wunder, das Du da wuschig wirst , wird ja auch ein hammermäßiger Rechner


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2014)

Wegen den 16 gb ich Nutz eigentlich nur zocken inter und office


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2014)

8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9
Die dann oder?
PS4 kaputt besser nen Rechner hab ich mir gedacht


----------



## Rosigatton (27. April 2014)

Jepp, die sind 

16 GB braucht man echt nur, wenn man seehr viel Videos bearbeitet, oder Heftig mit CAD arbeitet, oder 10 VMs gleichzeitig am laufen hat 

Joa, ein richtiger Rechner ist einfach nur geil


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> PS4 kaputt besser nen Rechner hab ich mir gedacht


 Da ist doch mit Sicherheit noch Garantie drauf oder nicht?

Als Zockmaschine fürs Wohnzimmer bestimmt optimal, aber gegen einen guten Gaming PC hat sie keine Chance. Vor allem kann man mit dem PC einfach mehr machen.


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2014)

Ja wird zu Amazon zurückgeschickt Und ich schließlich den PC sowieso an mein Fernseh an


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2014)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der saphirre radeon vapor r9 290 und der r9 280x sind die x Modelle besser?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. April 2014)

Die R9 290 ist deutlich schneller


----------



## Rosigatton (27. April 2014)

Die 280X ist eine Oberklassen-Karte, ab der 290 geht High-End los.

Sollte dir alleine der Preisunterschied sagen


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2014)

Und die 290x ?


----------



## Thaiminater (27. April 2014)

Auf was muss ich bei nem Gehäuse achten ich schau noch nen bisschen


----------



## Best11163 (27. April 2014)

Die 290x ist nur geringfügig schneller aber viel teurer.


----------



## Icedaft (27. April 2014)

Breite ab 20cm(wegen der CPU-Kühlergröße), Netzteil unten, Lüfter vorne und hinten nicht unter 12cm( besser 14), USB 3.0 Steckplätzen in der Front, Kabelmanagement, Zeitloses Design(an "BlingBling-Kisten sieht man sich schnell satt), Aussparung für die CPU im MB-Tray, gute Verarbeitung, so wenig Plastik wie möglich, Staubfilter.


----------



## Thaiminater (28. April 2014)

Kennt jmd ein gutes micro für zb. Teamspeak und DayZ


----------



## Rosigatton (28. April 2014)

Die meisten Leute kommen bestens mit dem sehr günstigen Zalman ZM-MIC1 klar.

Eine Liga höher spielt das Samson Go Mic, USB


----------



## Thaiminater (28. April 2014)

Wie wird das Zalman befestigt?


----------



## Icedaft (28. April 2014)

Am Shirt/Kopfhörerkabel -> siehe Bild bei Geizhals Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Thaiminater (28. April 2014)

Kann man den pc als kompletter anfänger auch selber zusammenbauen oder ist dass nicht ratsam


----------



## Best11163 (28. April 2014)

Es gibt zuhauf Anleitungen und besonders schwer ist's nicht.


----------



## Icedaft (28. April 2014)

Wenn Du als Kind mehr als 3 Legosteine aufeinanderstapeln konntest, bekommst Du das auch hin...


----------



## Rosigatton (28. April 2014)

Kannst ja mal schauen, ob Unterstützung in deiner Nähe wohnt : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## Thaiminater (28. April 2014)

Ne keiner aber dann probier ich dass gibt ja nen haufen anleitungen auf youtube


----------



## Rosigatton (28. April 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jTcS_S_2_LU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thaiminater (28. April 2014)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220619fefd26408844375763eef1ce34196b838f04cdb
Der Tower und der Lüfter werden bei hardwareverand geholt fini


----------



## Thaiminater (28. April 2014)

Noch ne Frage kann ich mit meinem alten pc dayz spielen 
Mal die Specs Amd radeon hd 6870 amd phenom ii x4 955 und 4 gigabyte ddr ram 
und für wie viel würdet ihr den verkaufen?


----------



## Icedaft (28. April 2014)

Sollte gehen und für Marktplatzfragen bist du noch nicht zugelassen...


----------



## Thaiminater (28. April 2014)

was sind martplatzfragen ?


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2014)

Wertschätzungen sind nur im Marktplatz erlaubt und da hast du noch keinen Zugang.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. April 2014)

Wertschätzungen z.B. 

"Wieviel kriege ich wohl noch dafür ?"

Für den Marktplatz brauchst Du 100 Beiträge und musst 60 Tage registriert sein.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2014)

Spielen solltest du das mit dem AMD noch können und solange das Netzteil darin kein Schrott ist kannst du noch ein paar Scheine verlangen. Ich würde mal auf 3 tippen.


----------



## Thaiminater (28. April 2014)

Dass wäre jetzt meine komplette zusammenstellung 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2200bcaaaf0e69e5db86efefc54951fa0689e328560d7


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (28. April 2014)

Du musst den Warenkorb noch veröffentlichen 
Wenn du das schon gemacht hast, nochmal neu laden ich seh nämlich nix


----------



## Tazmal27 (28. April 2014)

Ich persöhnlich halte das Define R4 für nicht nötig, Ruhe und bessere Kühlung hat das Arc Midi R2 Gehäuse. Hatte auch beide schon im Test gehabt und bin beim Arc Midi R2 geblieben


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. April 2014)

Der Macho ist etwas fett für nen Xeon aber ok .


----------



## Icedaft (29. April 2014)

Von mir kriegst Du nen Stempel.


----------



## Fiftdey (29. April 2014)

Schaut doch gut aus, ich persönlich würde das Gehäuse ändern & den Groß Clockner nehmen.. aber sonst Tippitoppi


----------



## Jazzman (29. April 2014)

Kann man si kaufen . Das Case ist doch immer Geschmackssache


----------



## Thaiminater (29. April 2014)

Was soll ich den für nen cpu kühler nehmen


----------



## Rosigatton (29. April 2014)

Meine Favoriten : Produktvergleich Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (100700558), EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C


----------



## Icedaft (29. April 2014)

Prolimatech Basic 65 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Raijintek Themis (0P105255) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ...


----------



## Thaiminater (29. April 2014)

Was ist besser win7 oder 8 ?


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2014)

Wenn du windows 7 schon hast nutze es weiter.
Wenn du neu kaufen willst kannst du windows 8 nehmen. Windows 7 ist aber recht preiswert zu bekommen.


----------



## Best11163 (29. April 2014)

Kannst ja mal in ein Elektronik laden fahren und beides ausprobieren. Im großen und ganzen wird es aber Gewöhnungssache sein.


----------



## Thaiminater (29. April 2014)

Was für einen Bildschirm sollte ich mir kaufen über 180 p ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (29. April 2014)

Die Koreaner sind nen Blick wert:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html


----------



## Rosigatton (30. April 2014)

Ich wäre ja für 180 p 

Joa, wenn Du dir was richtig geiles gönnen willst, nimmst Du einen Koreaner : QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution II Multi TRUE10 TRUE 10 Matte 27zoll 2560x1440 Monitor | eBay


----------



## IluBabe (30. April 2014)

Sry den Beitrag zu Hijaken, aber ich hätte mal ne Frage betreffend Windows:



> Wenn du windows 7 schon hast nutze es weiter. Wenn du neu kaufen willst kannst du windows 8 nehmen. Windows 7 ist aber recht preiswert zu bekommen.


Bei welchem seriösen Shop bekommt man eine günstige Win7 oder Win 8.1 Originalversion. Da beim Zusammenstell Mindfactory recht viele Teile anbietet, dort aber Windows als BS recht teuer erscheint wäre die Antwort auf die Frage recht interessant.


----------



## Icedaft (30. April 2014)

Zum Beispiel: Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit Service Pack 1 Deutsch Multilanguage NEU | eBay


----------



## IluBabe (30. April 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel: Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit Service Pack 1 Deutsch Multilanguage NEU | eBay


 
Humm ich bin nun nicht so ein E-Bay Freund. Hab da persönlich eine schlechte Erfahrung gehabt mit ner Jacke, was aber ne andere Sache ist. Gibt es da auch noch Onlineshops, die ebendiese Preisklasse haben  ~40-50 Euro und als vertrauenswürdig einzuschätzen sind?


----------



## jkox11 (30. April 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Humm ich bin nun nicht so ein E-Bay Freund. Hab da persönlich eine schlechte Erfahrung gehabt mit ner Jacke, was aber ne andere Sache ist. Gibt es da auch noch Onlineshops, die ebendiese Preisklasse haben  ~40-50 Euro und als vertrauenswürdig einzuschätzen sind?


 
Eine Jacke ist auch was anderes als ein BS  Die meisten Anbieter sind schon normalerweise ok. Schau dir einige Angebote an, kannst hier ja nachfragen ob der Anbieter korrekt ist.


----------



## Thaiminater (30. April 2014)

Kann ich dieses mainboard nehmen ? Gigabyte 870A-UD3


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. April 2014)

Kannst du schon tun, aber es wird ziemlich schwer, darauf nen Xeon zu monitieren


----------



## Icedaft (30. April 2014)

Ähh -nein. Das ist ein AM3 Board und auch nicht mehr verfügbar... Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3, 870 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU 

Was stimmt mit dem Board http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...1150-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail_856362.html aus deiner Zusammenstellung https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2200bcaaaf0e69e5db86efefc54951fa0689e328560d7 nicht?


----------



## Thaiminater (30. April 2014)

das hab ich noch zu hause


----------



## Icedaft (30. April 2014)

Knaller...


----------



## Thaiminater (30. April 2014)

Dewswegen kommt auch nen neuer


----------



## Thaiminater (30. April 2014)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22061f17461375c053eaa95caba0303d30156e7674846 
Das ist jetzt ein zwischenstand gebt mal bitte eure meinung


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. April 2014)

Statt der Vapor-X würde ich die Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ nehmen, die kostet 45€ weniger


----------



## ich111 (30. April 2014)

Ich nicht, da bei der PCS+ die Spawas recht warm werden


----------



## Thaiminater (30. April 2014)

Kann man die vapor x übertakten


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. April 2014)

Man kann alles OCen sogar nen Toaster


----------



## Thaiminater (30. April 2014)

yay und wie geht das?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. April 2014)

Einfach MSI Afterburner herunterladen


----------



## xNathanelx (30. April 2014)

Als grafikkarte würde ich die 30€ günstigere 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full nehmen oder die 
r9 290 PCS+.
Als Netzteil kannst du wenn du Cable Managment brauchst auch das E9 480W nehmen. (weniger Kable im Gehäuse)
UND: wenn du dir einen Koreaner holen willst. (DIE SIND SPITZE!!)
Hol dir den mit PLS Panel:PERFECT PIXEL QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution


----------



## Thaiminater (30. April 2014)

Lohnt es sich zu übertaktenbund dann nen i5 und nen z motherboard zu holen


----------



## Thaiminater (1. Mai 2014)

Gibt ein preisgünstiges bluray-dvd-cd laufwerk ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Mai 2014)

Laufwerk oder auch Brenner?


----------



## Thaiminater (1. Mai 2014)

Laufwerk für bluray


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Mai 2014)

Das hier: http://geizhals.de/liteon-ihos104-schwarz-32-a440567.html

Das Teil kann allerdings nicht brennen, weder CD, DVD oder Blu Ray


----------



## Thaiminater (1. Mai 2014)

Also nen Blu Ray Player wär mir zurzeit zu teuer aber man kann ja noch nachrüsten  https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220bc785b00aa9ff1851faa7cb612449e75bff2aba016


----------



## Thaiminater (8. Mai 2014)

Kann man das auch in nen Itx packen zwegs Lan Party


----------



## Rosigatton (8. Mai 2014)

Sollte auch in ein Prodigy passen.

Ich guck nochmal eben wegen der Graka.

Edit : Jepp, sollte passen.


----------



## Thaiminater (8. Mai 2014)

Weil meine Freunde ham viele Laptops und wenn mein Pc kleiner ist machts dass auch einfacher


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Mai 2014)

Kleiner als Lappi wird wohl schwer . Wenn die Schleptos haben wir dein PC die auffressen.


----------



## Rosigatton (8. Mai 2014)

Du musst nur schauen, was für ein Board Du nimmst, sonst könnte es sein, das die Graka nicht reinpasst, weil die mehr als 2 Slots braucht : Test: BitFenix Prodigy (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Wenn der PCIe Slot nahe am CPU-Sockel sitzt, sollte/könnte das passen, dann musst Du aber einen schlanken Kühler nehmen und quer einbauen, oder den boxed.


----------



## Thaiminater (8. Mai 2014)

Welches Board empfielst du ?


----------



## Rosigatton (8. Mai 2014)

Bei den mITX finde ich keins, das wäre mir zu gefährlich.

Aber ins Prodigy M passen mATX Boards, da ist das definitiv kein Problem : Produktvergleich ASRock H87M Pro4 - Gigabyte GA-H87M-D3H - ASUS H87M-Plus (C2)


----------



## Thaiminater (11. Mai 2014)

Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen den Einzelnen


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Mai 2014)

So gut wie Null Unterschied, such dir einfach eins aus.


----------



## Thaiminater (11. Mai 2014)

Kann ich vielleicht in so 2-3 Jahren ne zweite GraKa einbauen


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Mai 2014)

Im Prodigy/M mit Sicherheit nicht 

SLI/CF macht man auch sofort oder gar nicht.

Zudem bräuchtest Du dafür ein Z87 Board, und zwar ein ATX, kein mATX


----------



## jkox11 (11. Mai 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Kann ich vielleicht in so 2-3 Jahren ne zweite GraKa einbauen


 
Entweder sofort oder in wenigen Monaten die 2. In 2-3 Jahren sind schon viel bessere Single-GPU auf dem Markt, das hat dann keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Mai 2014)

passt der ins nzxt phantom rein?


----------



## Icedaft (14. Mai 2014)

Welches?.... nzxt phantom in PC-Gehäuse Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Mai 2014)

das 410er


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Mai 2014)

Ins Phantom passt so ziemlich alles rein (auch ins 410, ausser vielleicht ein Kühlschrank )


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Mai 2014)

Weil ich mag nich so nen kack gehäuse wie das arc 2 oder so bin 14


----------



## Icedaft (14. Mai 2014)

Wenn Du Platz ohne Ende willst: 
Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 weiß mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011048-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
anidées AI6BW Black Window mit Sichtfenster (AI-06BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Obsidian Series 450D mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011049-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance C70 Military Green mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011018-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Obsidian Series 750D mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011035-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Mai 2014)

Geht eher ums Aussehen sowas futuristisches oder halt nen coolen Look


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Mai 2014)

Kann man in den Corsair Air andere lüfter einbauen und vielleicht beleuchten?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Mai 2014)

Von nem 14 Jährigen für nen 14 Jährigen
http://geizhals.de/sharkoon-t28-blau-mit-sichtfenster-a709625.html

http://geizhals.de/zalman-z9-usb-3-0-schwarz-mit-sichtfenster-a888988.html

http://geizhals.de/corsair-graphite-series-760t-mit-sichtfenster-a1053721.html

http://geizhals.de/cooler-master-cm-storm-stryker-mit-sichtfenster-sgc-5000w-kwn1-gp-a799418.html


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Mai 2014)

Du hast das Tauron vergessen  Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## rackcity (14. Mai 2014)

beim corsair 750d haste aber höllisch platz. kann es nur empfehlen. für SLI/CF perfekt.
Kannste ja dann noch leds einbauen bzw LED lüfter und co. ein wenig modden.

oder es anmalen


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Mai 2014)

Crosfire wird aber teuer


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Mai 2014)

Muss meine Eltern erst mal überzeugen dass ich 1100 für meinen Pc ausgeben darf


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Mai 2014)

Ich rezitiere mal Batman zu dem Stryker 
"Gibts den auch in Schwarz ?"


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Mai 2014)

Glaube ja, such mal nach Trooper statt Stryker.


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Mai 2014)

Lohnt es sich ne zweite graka reinzubauen?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Mai 2014)

mMn nein. Es kostet nicht die GraKa aber ein passendes Board, Netzteil usw. außerdem zieht es seeehr viel Strom.


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Mai 2014)

Jetzt müssen nur die Noten passen und ich zock dayz nicht mehr mit 10 fps


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Mai 2014)

DayZ ist halt sehr schlecht optimiert. Gucke im Google nach da gibts verschiedene Lösungen mehr FPS zu kriegen.


----------



## Thaiminater (16. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Thaiminater (16. Mai 2014)

Hier mal das wäre die finale https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2205eca3675a5582cd755217492e66c01a3dfbc312308
Das Cooler Master Storm Trooper wird Be HWV bestellt 
Nochmal THx


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Mai 2014)

Kannst Du mir genau so mitbestellen 

Gehäuse habe ich schon


----------



## Thaiminater (16. Mai 2014)

Hast vielleicht nen roten led Lüfter säh sicher geiler aus


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Mai 2014)

Sind alle sehr gut : Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R), Enermax T.B.Vegas rot (UCTVS12P-R), BitFenix Spectre LED PWM schwarz/rot 120mm (BFF-BLF-P12025R-RP), SilverStone AP121-RL rot, 120x120x25mm, 1500rpm, 59.8


----------



## Thaiminater (16. Mai 2014)

Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Zwei von denen werdens sein 
Ps: Dacht mir grad 1200 das ist doch ciel ohne gehäuse da hatt ich zwei Mainboards


----------



## Icedaft (16. Mai 2014)

Obacht, Du hast das Board 2x drin. Wenn Du mir eines mitbestellst - O.K., ansonsten reicht eines.


----------



## Thaiminater (16. Mai 2014)

Wisst ihr vllt. nen wqhd monitor der nicht so teuer ist und auch kein Koreaner will in deutschland bestellen


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Mai 2014)

Günstiger als die Koreaner gibt´s nicht.

Vielleicht so einen : LG Electronics 29MA73D-PZ, 29"


----------



## Thaiminater (16. Mai 2014)

Was ist mit dem Acer K2 K272HULbmiidp, 27" (UM.HX2EE.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## Thaiminater (20. Mai 2014)

Kaann ich den ram auch übergagngsweise in meinen alten verbauen?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Mai 2014)

Welchen RAM in welchen alten


----------



## Thaiminater (20. Mai 2014)

Den crucial sports auf das http://geizhals.at/eu/gigabyte-ga-870a-ud3-dual-pc3-10667u-ddr3-a527259.html mainboard und kann ich den im neuen weiterbenutzen ?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Mai 2014)

Müsste funzen : GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3 - GA-870A-UD3 (rev. 2.1)

Eventüll läuft der auf dem alten Board nur mit 1333MHz, aber das wäre auch latte.


----------



## Thaiminater (20. Mai 2014)

Bis zum Zeugnis ist halt noch lange hin


----------



## Thaiminater (25. Mai 2014)

Passt da noch die crucial m 500 drauf?


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Mai 2014)

Warum sollte die nicht passen


----------



## Thaiminater (25. Mai 2014)

Kein plan  dann wird der ram und die ssd gleich bestellt


----------



## Thaiminater (26. Mai 2014)

Mal noch ne Frage zurzeit hab ich noch meinen alten pc kann ich den in den storm trooper einbauen und dazu das Bequiet weil mein Netzteil ist richtiger Schrott Hier mal die Daten 
Club 3d Hd 6870 
Amd Phenom II X4 995 
Gigabyte Ga-870A-UD3 
Nen scythe Lüfter und nen thermaltake v3 
lg für die Hilfe kann ich die  neuen Komponenten dann wieder einbauen :d wär dann ja wie ne Aufrüstung von alem


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Mai 2014)

Klar kannst Du das alles einbauen


----------



## Thaiminater (26. Mai 2014)

Und wieder einbauen?


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Mai 2014)

Was denn jetzt wo ?


----------



## Thaiminater (27. Mai 2014)

Das neue ind den trooper und den rest wieder zurück


----------



## Thaiminater (9. Juni 2014)

So jetzt bräuchte ich noch nen zweiten Monitor Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob 24 oder 27 zoll entweder um die 300 euro oder 400 euro wär cool wenn ihr vorschläge habt schonmal danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Juni 2014)

Qnix QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" Samsung PLS 2560x1440 WQHD PC Monitor | eBay


----------



## Thaiminater (9. Juni 2014)

Häts auch einen nicht auf ebay ich kann ebay irgendwie nicht ab mir wär auch nen 1080 p ok 120 herz wären toll


----------



## Best11163 (9. Juni 2014)

Ich glaub den gibt's auch bei amazon, aber bei ebay ist's halt viel günstiger. 

Was hast du den gegen ebay, die können doch nicht für ihre verküfer, da gibt's gute und schlechte.


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juni 2014)

Wo bau ich die Lüfter am besten ein?


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Juni 2014)

Vorne einblasend, hinten und im Deckel ausblasend.


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juni 2014)

Gibt es vll sowas wie Leds die ich reinkleben kann statt der leuchtenden Lüfter?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. Juni 2014)

Ja, die hier: lamptron flexlight in Case-Modding Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IluBabe (12. Juni 2014)

Ergänz den Beitragstitel in 1000 Euro PC mit viel Bling Bling. 

Bevor du über Bling bling nachdenkst, lass dir lieber noch kleine Verbesserungen geben in anderen Komponenten.


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juni 2014)

Also ich wollt mir die asus xonar holen und ne 240 ssd hab ich schon


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. Juni 2014)

Gibt viele Asus Xonar. Welche solls denn werden?


----------



## IluBabe (12. Juni 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Also ich wollt mir die asus xonar holen und ne 240 ssd hab ich schon


Ja hab ich bei der Aktualisierung von MF dann auch mitbekommen, dass da schon ne 240er drin ist. Hatte noch das EK-Profil von nem anderen Rechner drin. 

Nuja ne Soka unter 105db SNR wird kaum nen Mehrwert bieten. Hatte da dein gewähltes Board D3H verwechselt mit dem günstigeren. 

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) könnte noch was für dich sein anstat des Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW Rev. A. oder du schaust nochmal nach schnellerem RAM. Zumindest würde ich da zuerst suchen, wenn ich noch Geld ausgeben wollen würde. Jedoch es in Bling BLing zu versenken wäre halt nicht meins.


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juni 2014)

Ram hab ich auch schon und was für eine Soundkarte?


----------



## jkox11 (12. Juni 2014)

ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. Juni 2014)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Ram hab ich auch schon und was für eine Soundkarte?


 
Was soll denn angeschlossen werden?


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juni 2014)

Boxen und nen superlux 681 hd evo


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. Juni 2014)

Welche Boxen?


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juni 2014)

Logitech x230


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. Juni 2014)

Falls du nicht vorhast, sie gegen was besseres zu tauschen, reicht ne DGX völlig aus: ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IluBabe (12. Juni 2014)

Die kleine Xonar die "der pc-nutzer" vorgeschlagen hat ist nur einen ticken besser gesehen zum ALC1150er den Unterschied wird man kaum mitbekommen zumindest denke ich nicht bei dem Endequip. Probiers erstmal mit der Onboardlösung.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2014)

Bei den Boxen wirst du wahrscheinlich keinen Unterschied feststellen zwischen Onboard Chip und Soundkarte.
Allerdings hat der ALC1150 kein Mikrofonverstärker.
Aus diesem Grund lohnt sich dann die Soundkarte.


----------



## IluBabe (12. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund lohnt sich dann die Soundkarte.


Mic Boost via Software-Verstärkung reicht doch idR aus.


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juni 2014)

Also ich merk bei meinem Zalman Zm1 Dass es Leise ist


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Mic Boost via Software-Verstärkung reicht doch idR aus.


 
Software kannst du bei Audio immer knicken.
Wenn du klaren Sound willst nimm Soundkarte. Wenns Rauschen nichts ausmacht nimm Onboard.


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juni 2014)

Sind ja nur 30 tacken


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2014)

Dann kauf dir eine.
Achte aber darauf dass du die richtige Schnittstelle nimmst. Nicht dass du dann Nachteile hast.


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juni 2014)

ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Die hier?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2014)

Kannst du noch mal die komplette Konfiguration posten die bei dir Final ist?
Ich habe da den Überblick verloren.


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juni 2014)

Dat
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220dd6886bc72811f76a717e29f699e9a2e59f59f39b7
und
CM Storm Trooper, Gehäuse schwarz, Window-Kit


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2014)

Die Soundkarte mit PCIe Schnittstelle ist kein Problem.
Du kannst sie in den zweiten PCIe 16x Slot stecken oder in den 1x ganz unten.


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juni 2014)

Ich freu mich grad übelst gestern neue Maus und neues Mousepad morgen neue Tastatur nächste Woche neue Kopfhörer und im Juli Neuen Pc


----------



## IluBabe (12. Juni 2014)

Wenn du die 30€ Xonar bestellst, gib dann mal bitte Report, ob du nen Unterschied feststellst der relvant wäre zwischen Onboard und der SoKa. Natürlich nicht ne mp3 Datei sondern guter Stoff also min. Audio CD.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2014)

Eben alles ausprobieren.
Natürlich auch Kopfhörer.


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Juni 2014)

Ich muss erstmal eine suchen sonst muss ich von meinem Vater ausleihen 
Edit: Hab mir noch das Dark power pro 10 reingelegt


----------



## Thaiminater (15. Juni 2014)

Geht es so ?
http://geizhals.de/bitfenix-prodigy-m-schwarz-bfc-prm-300-kkxsk-rp-a992406.htmlhttp://geizhals.de/asrock-h97m-pro4-a1111359.html
http://geizhals.de/intel-xeon-e3-1231-v3-bx80646e31231v3-a1106393.html
http://geizhals.de/sapphire-vapor-x-radeon-r9-290-tri-x-oc-11227-04-40g-a1067162.html
http://geizhals.de/thermalright-true-spirit-120-m-bw-rev-a-100700558-a1029170.html
http://geizhals.de/samsung-sh-224db-schwarz-sh-224db-bebe-a968650.html
http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-cm-480w-atx-2-4-e9-cm-480w-bn197-a677396.html


----------



## Thaiminater (8. August 2014)

So mein Pc Gehäuse ist jetzt gekommen und ich hab jetzt alles eingebaut und er läuft auch gut aber nicht silent da ich mir dass air 540 gekauft hat da dass r2 nicht verfügbar war Ein paar Bilder sind im Anhang


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. August 2014)

Sehr schick .


----------

